
Fiddler - The Free Web Debugging Proxy  - urlwolf
http://fiddler2.com/
======
gateaumoisi
any similar tool for linux?

~~~
chesh
I have seen a number of good reports for Charles Proxy:
<http://www.charlesproxy.com/>

I have not tried it myself. The price is not too bad but for something that I
only occasionally need, I prefer a free solution. Fiddler seems to fit the
bill as long as you have a Windows machine/VM to install it on.

